# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) مشكلة مشكلة سامسنج du0s s7582

## فادي900

مرحبا  مساعدة لوسمحتوو  جهاز سامسنج  s7582  الجهاز كان مكسور في الشاشة الخارجية اللمس  ركبانا شاشة لمس جديدة ظهرت مشكلة في الشاشة الداخلية  صارت تفوت الوانها على بعض او تضوي اسود  مع انو غيرت شاشة داخلية تانية ومانحلت المشكلة  الرجاء المساعدة  اذامرت المشكلة عليكوو من قبل  او المساعدة  بعرض مخطط خاص بلجهاز لانو مالقيت الو مخطط وشكراا

----------


## بشرى عبدالرحمن

غالبا اخي ركز فى المقاومات الجنب كونكتر الشاشه هم السبب تقبل مرورى

----------


## mohammed313177

جرب شاشه اصلييه وراجع على سوكت الشاشه

----------


## حسين الملحم

اخي الكريب الحل بتفليش الجهاز بفلاشة باكستانية والحل مجرب لتموج الشاشة

----------


## حسين الملحم

وننتظر الرد من صاحب المشكلة

----------


## mustafa0940759

بانتظار الرد للمتابعة

----------

